# Oslo in the Summer



## jddunmire (Jul 9, 2009)

Planning a trip to Oslo in the summer. Would like to ride. Any recommendations on where one could rent a bike (I ride a Giant Reign X1 now and would be looking for the same style) and get some direction on riding? I see a park/woods called Oslo Marke/Nord Marke area sort of northwest of the city. Any info would be most helpful. 

Thanks


----------



## NorBiker (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey. You can ask around at http://terrengsykkel.no/ubb/ubbthreads.php?ubb=postlist&Board=17&page=1. Lots of people who will give you directions and guide you around if you want that. Press "Nytt Innlegg" and post a thread.

Sorry about sloppy english


----------

